# Pex stub out



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Here in WI, sometimes we have to stub the water lines through the floor when on an outside wall.

What is a good bracket or mount that will hold PEX solid through the floor?


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*pex stub out*

I have had good success using the hammer in style isolater think IPS makes them 1 3/8 hole hammer them in work great for me


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree, I have used as well. Also I've used the metal 90 mount, but flooring guys rip them out cause it "Messes up " their cheap vinyl flooring. Pex is shiat i know to make look plumb and nice. Boss wants straighter look coming out floor on the finish. Maybe a sleeve integrated with an escutcheon??


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Pex by copper adapter under the floor, copper hold rite screwed to the floor.
When I was doing houses I did all the stub outs with copper and used hold rites. I've never seen pex stay straight after the drywaller and cabinet guys get done with it.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree, but has to be pex through floor. Maybe it is what it is?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Build out the framing from underneath with block(s) of wood and clip the pex below the floor..

Also if you work off a coil of pipe, buy a 20' length to use for stub outs. The memory of the coil will always make stub outs look crooked.

A rigid supply will help hold the stop plumb where a flexy can make it worse.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Insulator with the 1 3/8" hole. Don't bend the pex under the floor but use a 90. Put an excursion on and put the straight stop up against the escussion that way you don't have a long piece of pex flopping around.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

"mickey mouse" 2 hole strap.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I stub copper out all the time from walls , pex up to copper, then the copper goes a few inches behind the wall and is clamped in place......looks nice after the wall is finished...


----------

